# best place to live with 2 children



## mandol200408 (Oct 17, 2015)

hi we are looking to move to spain in the next few weeks we have 2 children and will be renting we have a bouncy castle/entertainment company in england and hopefully bring some of it over to spain the thing we are finding hard is witch area would be best for the children with school any advice would be great


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

How old are the children?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Just to give you some idea of how many companies there are operating in the Málaga area, for example, and the prices charged for bouncy castle hire.

https://www.google.es/webhp?sourcei...espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=castillos hinchables malaga


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mandol200408 said:


> hi we are looking to move to spain in the next few weeks we have 2 children and will be renting we have a bouncy castle/entertainment company in england and hopefully bring some of it over to spain the thing we are finding hard is witch area would be best for the children with school any advice would be great


How old are the children?
If they are 3 and 5 for example it won't matter much where you go because they will learn the language without too many problems. The parents are usually the ones left struggling in these cases! 
If you need to work then you'll probably need to establish where you can set up your business and what that involves in terms of licences, cost, continuity etc, and finding out whether it is actually feasible before you move over lock stock and barrel.
The local town halls are the usual places for this kind of info. Unless you speak advanced Spanish you may want to approach one that has a department for foreigners where there might be someone who speaks English and that wipes out almost all of them, but here are some along the Costa del Sol. I've just found this article about them
town halls. Surinenglish.com
On the right hand side there's a list of all the town halls that have a foreigners dept. This is *an old article* but it can serve as a starting point


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

No one school is best for all children, nor sadly, is one teacher! So even though I am an ex teacher I would discount this as part of my search criteria for a province. I'd look for a school that has a better than satisfactory rating once I'd settled on a general area, then rent near it.

Following the search criteria already given I looked up Barcelona and Zaragoza, there are already 2 or 3 companies around each of the cities, renting castles out at around €50 a day! You already know the costs involved in transporting, erecting, and maintaining them. So deducting these costs, how much profit does that leave?

More importantly who would be your customers?

I admit I don't know the figures for parents who live in villas v flats, but I have noticed that huge numbers of villas have only small terraces instead of genuine gardens which would never accommodate a castle. Thus only very affluent parents, with larger properties, not supporting their extended family are potential customers, plus perhaps foreign doting holiday makers renting a villa.
This leaves function and holiday locations as being a viable customer source. Are they going to need a castle for the whole season? If for a specific type of function how many times a month?

Personally I see this type of business as being one that is suitable for somebody who has an independent income and is looking for a sideline. They also need excellent Spanish from day one in order to cope with the customers and paperwork.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mandol200408 said:


> hi we are looking to move to spain in the next few weeks we have 2 children and will be renting we have a bouncy castle/entertainment company in england and hopefully bring some of it over to spain the thing we are finding hard is witch area would be best for the children with school any advice would be great


:welcome:

Spain is a huge country - where have you been in Spain? what did you like / not like? do you want inland or coastal? some / a lot / no other expats?

& as the others have said, the ages of your children will make a difference, because if they are over say 10 years old, you'll need to be near International/British schools


----------



## mandol200408 (Oct 17, 2015)

hi thank you all for the reply's my children are 4 and 11 we would like to be coastal (Dona Pepa, Ciudad Quesada) is a area we like. we will have someone in England running the castle business as well as property we have to rent out. we are hoping that they may be a market for water inflatables. although we don't want to live in a big town but we do need to be a few miles from it


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

The eleven year old will need to go to an 'International' School because unless she already speaks Spanish, she won't pick up the language quick enough to cope with the academic side of her education so you need to budget an extra few thousand a year into your cash flow projection.


----------

